# Audi Presents the New A5 DTM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On the eve of the International Motor Show (IAA) in Frankfurt Audi presented its new DTM vehicle: After the V8 quattro (1990 to 1992) and the A4 (2004 to 2011) the brand with the four rings has opted to use a two-door coupe in the most popular international touring car series for the first time.

* Full Story *


----------



## BelmontRS (Mar 18, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## sugartommas (Sep 20, 2011)

Can any one know the cost of A5


Sex Toys


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/hiRjRiSaB9c


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/1AXnOT2wfQw


----------



## dofseo (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome,

I like it
Thanks
DOF


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Effin beautiful.


----------



## prockz (Nov 4, 2011)

Its really beautiful and wonderful. Yes your information is correct that Audi presented the new Audi A5 DTM in 2011 in international motor show in Frankfurt. But i am still unable to find the pricing of audi a5 dtm. If you have some information about this kindly share with us. i am much excited for this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## tyrone2 (May 12, 2011)

I really like the current A5 body style. But this new one (minus the racing modifications) I think can be truly special. Thing I like most are the new headlights which are going the same way of the A6. Once Audi can match BMW in handling - or come close enough - itll be scary what they can do!


----------

